# Impatiently waiting.....................



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all,
I just i'd start a kidding thread cause i'm pretty excited for this years kidding.... I have had goats three years and the first year was a disaster and I ended up putting down a doe and the other one was so hostile I sold everything and got me a new doe.... after had her kid good last year and after figuring minerals and everything i'm finally (hopefully) ready for this year's kidding.

So first up is Skizzy: Shes due February 20 She is 3 1/2 and full alpine. It's her third freshening. Shes on day 73























Next is Oreo: She is due January 12. She is 19 months old. This is her first freshening. She is mini alpine. She is on day 107























Last is Storme, shes my sweet nigi who wasn't supposed to be pregnant yet.... but she's 16 months so it ain't TOO early. She is due: April 22. She is full nigi. She is blue eyed and so is the buck so i'm pretty excited. She is only on day 11 and its going to be a LONG wait!























And the buck I they are all bred to is Patches. Blue eyed and 14 months old. He is a full nigi if you couldn't already tell!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll try and get SUNNY pics tomorrow!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Found some from a few days ago that are better!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice Does. Lets hope for all nice healthy kids..easy birthing. And lots of future kids!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Nice Does. Lets hope for all nice healthy kids..easy birthing. And lots of future kids!


Thanks! I'm really hoping this year's kidding goes well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They all look great. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oreo's starting to build an udder and WOW I think shes gonna have some nice sized teats. Just curious, is it alright if the udder building is kinda warm? I assume it is because it just has a lot of blood flow....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Naturally warm is fine, if it is hot, discolored, lumpy or hard, not good.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Naturally warm is fine, if it is hot, discolored, lumpy or hard, not good.


No, it's just warm. Perfectly colored. Not lumpy. I wouldn't say hard but its kinda just the beginning of an udder and its not exactly SOFT. I think it should be fine. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is filling with milk it has a full feel, but not hard. 

She sounds OK. 
But keep an eye on that.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice pictures! VERY nice to see horns!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If she is filling with milk it has a full feel, but not hard.
> 
> She sounds OK.
> But keep an eye on that.


Definitely not hard!

I sure will.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Nice pictures! VERY nice to see horns!


Thanks. Personally I prefer without horns but its too much of a hassle now.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oreo is really starting to fill out and her udder is getting big!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So just curious.... my doe skizzy is supposed to be bred, well she hasnt come back in heat. But she isn't getting very wide.. the only thing I can think is would it make much of a difference that shes bred to a nigi instead of a full alpine? So the kids would be much smaller???? Also, she had two huge twins last year so maybe she just has really small kids this year?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have just a single in there.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She may have just a single in there.


I was thinking the same so having only one kid and it being MUCH smaller than the last, it would be not unusual for her to get really wide?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck on your kidding. Nice does.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Your does look very nice. Maybe you will have kids in about 2 weeks. :kid3::kid2::kid:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Good luck on your kidding. Nice does.


Thanks! I'm pretty excited!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Your does look very nice. Maybe you will have kids in about 2 weeks. :kid3::kid2::kid:


Thank you! BETTER have kids in two weeks! Otherwise I'm gonna go crazy waiting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So my barn has about 6 inches of grass hay for bedding and it doesn't have any big drafts and no rain/snow gets in. The coldest it gets here is usually around 15... most days are just 30 degrees. So will the kids be fine being born in that weather?


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

They will be just fine. I had kids born last year in -20 degree weather. I just took a blow dryer up to dry them off faster so they didn't freeze. It got to -50 their first week of life and with a heat lamp, lots of bedding, and a draft-free shelter they were perfectly fine. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oliveoil said:


> They will be just fine. I had kids born last year in -20 degree weather. I just took a blow dryer up to dry them off faster so they didn't freeze. It got to -50 their first week of life and with a heat lamp, lots of bedding, and a draft-free shelter they were perfectly fine. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


So as long as they're dry? Should I put a heat lamp in the barn? There's a big difference between 30 and -20.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

In my opinion, 30 degrees is plenty warm and you shouldn't need a heat lamp. As far as them being dry, I think if you just bring a couple of towels up and rub them off they should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is super cold, yes, heat lamps, drying them with a towel and make sure they get first colostrum right away. 
You need to keep an eye on them, day and a nighttime check, ensuring they are nursing and warm.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If it is super cold, yes, heat lamps, drying them with a towel and make sure they get first colostrum right away.
> You need to keep an eye on them, day and a nighttime check, ensuring they are nursing and warm.


I will. But they should not freeze. I always check to make sure they are nursing and get lots of colostrum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clever::great:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok, so questions of today... lol, should I separate my doe from the rest of the other does for her to kid? Also, can goats ligaments soften very quickly? Cause my doe that's due tomorrow has FIRM ligaments... though I think she'll probably kid more like Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I think it is best if the doe and her kids are separated from the rest of the herd so they can bond better. It is also helpful that you know where they are so you don't have to go look for them to check on them. 
Ligaments can disappear very quickly so check them often if you don't want to miss the excitment!!! 
Good luck!!! Can't wait for pictures of your babies!!:kid3::kid2::kid:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> think it is best if the doe and her kids are separated from the rest of the herd so they can bond better.


That's a good point.


KST Goat Farm said:


> It is also helpful that you know where they are so you don't have to go look for them to check on them


Lol. I dont think itll be too hard as my pen is pretty small.


KST Goat Farm said:


> Ligaments can disappear very quickly so check them often if you don't want to miss the excitment!!!
> Good luck!!! Can't wait for pictures of your babies!!:kid3::kid2::kid:


I thought so. Thanks!
Me too, I'm SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I allow the does with the others when close to kidding during the day, unless they are showing definite kidding signs, I may leave them in the kidding stall, if the weather is too cold. 
I will keep an eye on them day and night, closer to kidding date.
At night though, I will separate does close to kidding.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

following


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

No news yet.... her ligs have softened a bit but are still very easy to feel. Her udder still isn't filled but that doesn't worry me. I think in the next couple of days she'll pop em out! Of course i'm sure she'll wait as LONG as possible just to drive me crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(doh)(headsmash):imok::squish:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> (doh)(headsmash):imok::squish:


LOL! I get overly excited.... I just have to tell myself they'll be here sometime. I AM excited, I just don't show it! I'm pretty sure my little sibs are more excited than me since they have checked the pen every half hour all day yesterday and today, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No you don't show it at all.  :coolmovescheers)(dance):heehee::hide:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is an exciting time for you. Perfectly normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So this morning her ligs were almost gone and her udder full,
I left to go look at an Atv. Well I got back and saw a little thing running around the goat pen...... fast forward, she had twins, a girl and a boy! Super small compared to last years but all is well. The boy is considerably bigger so you should be able to see which is which. Sorry the pics are bad but it's night so... get some better ones tomorrow.
I forgot to mention that technically Sunday the 12th was day 145. So she is a mix between nigi and alpine so timorow would be day 150 so she is not late kidding.
First pic is girl and second pic the girl is the one on the left. She is real pretty!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw! They're adorable congrats!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!


GoofyGoat said:


> Aw! They're adorable congrats!


thanks! Much smaller than I expected but super cute. They don't look real good in the pics cause of the light.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Super adorable! Congrats!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That'll teach you to go look at ATVs instead of obsessing over your goats...

Congrats, they are just amazing.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awwwww there SO cute:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable! Congratulations


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Oliveoil said:


> Super adorable! Congrats!


THANKS!


mariarose said:


> That'll teach you to go look at ATVs instead of obsessing over your goats...
> 
> Congrats, they are just amazing.


LOL!!! Yeah, that's true. But I thought she was gonna have them yesterday or this morning. I wasn't really worried about it. I just let them do their own thing especially since this one doe is the type that likes to be left alone.

Either way, yesterday was good since I got two kids plus the ATV.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Better pics of the little guy and gal today....

They are a little blurry but the little buggers wouldn't stop moving!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They have beautiful markings, what sweet kiddos.


----------



## Cjern46 (Dec 23, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Found some from a few days ago that are better
> Beautiful goats, be sure to post pics of the kids


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

super sweet! congrats!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! That's the best kind of kidding, coming in to find healthy, dried nursing kids! Wish all goats would do that!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my, they are cuties! Congrats!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Their tails are kinda turned down, is that ok?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks! I sure will!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable. I love their coloring!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cuties!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> Their tails are kinda turned down, is that ok?


It's OK. They are still pulling themselves together. When mine would look like that, I'd give them a pea sized dollop of Replamin, put onto my finger and then placed on their tongue. I would do that daily for a few days, sometimes a week. That gave them a really good start I felt. Not as good as colostrum, you understand, but a good start in addition to the colostrum. If you don't want to do that, they are OK. Birth is an ordeal and they are still recovering.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They look happy & healthy new kidds to me! Those stances look good for less than 48 hrs old. Awww such cuteness! 
So now....was it worth it? :wow:Lol lol be aware...its addictive!!!:inlove:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So now....was it worth it?


Definitely!

I already got a deposit on the little girl.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> I already got a deposit on the little girl.


Way to hustle!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Way to hustle!


LOL! Yeah. My little sis was texting pics to friends and one wanted to buy her. I was planning to sell anyway so it's good for me.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So Skizzy hasn’t kidded yet and her due date was the 13. She doesn’t seemed to be stressed out. How long till it’s not ok? I know she’s pregnant cause o can feel the kids. Thanks.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I would give her 2 weeks. Then talk tona vet about inducing. Are you sure of her due date?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I would give her 2 weeks. Then talk tona vet about inducing. Are you sure of her due date?


OK, that's a good idea. 
I am sure of her due date. I hand bred her. So there's not much chance that she could be due later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I am here!!!!!! A week late just to worry you a little bit!!!!




































Well she finally kidded. A single girl- what I expected. Pretty relieved.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:coolmoves:YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance) She's a cutie for sure(dance):great::great::great::neat::neat::goatrun:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! :inlove:


----------



## GABLE ESPINOSA (Feb 20, 2020)

So I'm trying to figure out how much longer this little girl has. She is a ff and I first started noticing that she looked pregnant at the beginning of November, but at the time there was really no udder except her teats looked a little longer, and by Christmas her udder was had formed greatly, I dont know an exact breeding date. But the past couple of weeks I can see the kid or kids movement, she wont let me to check her ligaments but I do believe she has started to lose her mucus plug little by little over the past 3 weeks. So tell me what you think, how much longer do you think the little girl has left? These pics are from 2/14 and 2/17


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

GABLE ESPINOSA said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how much longer this little girl has. She is a ff and I first started noticing that she looked pregnant at the beginning of November, but at the time there was really no udder except her teats looked a little longer, and by Christmas her udder was had formed greatly, I dont know an exact breeding date. But the past couple of weeks I can see the kid or kids movement, she wont let me to check her ligaments but I do believe she has started to lose her mucus plug little by little over the past 3 weeks. So tell me what you think, how much longer do you think the little girl has left? These pics are from 2/14 and 2/17


You need to start your own thread. Click on waiting room and on the top right will be a brown button that prompts you to start your own thread.

@healthyishappy Congrats she's adorable! What a cutie and momma looks attentive too


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

She looks a LOT like Oreo IMO! Funny since she came from Skizzy who is brown.
Also, her ears are so funny looking. They are sorta like dog ears, super floppy!


GoofyGoat said:


> @healthyishappy Congrats she's adorable! What a cutie and momma looks attentive too


THANKS! Yup, mama is SUPER attentive. She is a great mother!


----------



## GABLE ESPINOSA (Feb 20, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> You need to start your own thread. Click on waiting room and on the top right will be a brown button that prompts you to start your own thread.
> 
> @healthyishappy Congrats she's adorable! What a cutie and momma looks attentive too


Thank you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're on an android it's a brown square with a plus symbol on bottom right.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats!!! Be sure & put her pic in the 2020 Kidding Tally and add her in our baby #s. Gotta show her to everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

This is a picture from a while ago....... but I thought it was REALLY cute! They were only about 2 weeks I think.

Uhh.... edit. I don't think the picture went through.......


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's some pics from yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So I think Storme is in pre-labor. She has white mucus coming out of her vulva and a little blood. Is the blood ok? I know the mucus is. I'm expecting her to kid in a couple of days or maybe hours.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Storme doing? How are you,? When my girls kid, the mucus is an amber color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Little blood, may be OK, and just a broken blood vessel.

However, sometimes it can mean trouble.
How is she acting?

Is she trying to push, nesting?

Not eating?

Standing and pressing her head to a wall?

How are her ligs?

Udder tight?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

She was definitely in pre-labor. She made it extremely obvious.
My mom went out this morning and there was twins, two boys. One was super cold and finally just a few minutes ago after lots of hot packs and colostrum, we gave him back to the mom and he and the other boy are doing ok. Well, when Storme was bleating to her kids and we heard another bleat in the weeds. Turns out she actually had triplets. The last one was a girl and I guess she slipped out of the fence as well as the other boy. The girl is fine and was plenty warm but hungry.

First pic is boy who was fine the whole time.
Second pic is boy who was cold and almost died.
Third is girl nursing.
They all look closely alike, but there is some distinction.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

OMG look at those cuties. Beautiful babies. How are they doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh wow what a birthing story suprise! Thats amazing! So glad all 3 are alive & doing well! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Tanya said:


> OMG look at those cuties. Beautiful babies. How are they doing?


They are doing good.


----------



## Tammy Mira-Gulley (Apr 18, 2020)

healthyishappy said:


> Found some from a few days ago that are better!!
> 
> View attachment 166759
> View attachment 166761
> ...


Sounds you have lots of practice. I have a doe that started showing signs of labor yesterday day 151. As of last night def contractions but no pushing watched her all night. Finally lost her mucus plug this morning and can see she's still contracting but still no pushing. Should I be worried


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It’s hard to know exactly what you’re seeing and apply my own experience to what I’ve seen, since I don’t know if it looks the same as mine do. But if I see contractions for that long without any further progress I go checking what’s going on. Oftentimes a kid that’s positioned wrong will make the doe not progress to the pushing stage. Just had one two days ago where the kid has breach and I had to get the legs up and pull it.
Never hurts to check. Like yesterday we had another we thought was being pokey, so I checked. Kid was close and positioned well, so we left it and she had it on her own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very cute.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Tammy Mira-Gulley said:


> Sounds you have lots of practice. I have a doe that started showing signs of labor yesterday day 151. As of last night def contractions but no pushing watched her all night. Finally lost her mucus plug this morning and can see she's still contracting but still no pushing. Should I be worried


Thank you, but not really. 
How is your doe doing?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So I got problems. Unfortunately the little boy was doing fine but then got super lethargic and passed quickly. The little girl is now following the same course. What can I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a necropsy done. What have you done so far?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Have a necropsy done. What have you done so far?


I haven't done anything. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I agree to have a necropsy done. But maybe in the meantime, so you don't lose the little girl and her other brother, call the vet to see if there is anything you can do to help her out and to prevent future problems. I have never experienced anything like this. I hope you the best of luck! keep us updated.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Where can I get a necropsy done?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

State lab, veterinary college, vet. What is the temp? You can certainly start with B Complex and probiotics.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> State lab, veterinary college, vet. What is the temp? You can certainly start with B Complex and probiotics.


Temp of the girl? I'll get one. The boy I already buried and so I cant get a necropsy.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

did you dip their cords when they were born?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> did you dip their cords when they were born?


No. I haven't ever done that and all of mine have been fine


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

that might be your problem... always, always, always, dip their cord in iodine. get a little dish, (i like to use a teat dipper) and flip the baby over, and get the whole cord, all the way up to their belly. germs can get into their naval and will kill them. sometimes i will fill a spray bottle with iodine and spray em. 

Just because you have never had a problem before, doesnt mean it cant pop up randomly.  I have never had a BP worm problem, but i do this year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

How are the little ones doing now?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> that might be your problem... always, always, always, dip their cord in iodine. get a little dish, (i like to use a teat dipper) and flip the baby over, and get the whole cord, all the way up to their belly. germs can get into their naval and will kill them. sometimes i will fill a spray bottle with iodine and spray em.
> 
> Just because you have never had a problem before, doesnt mean it cant pop up randomly.  I have never had a BP worm problem, but i do this year


That is good to know. Could it be coccidia this young?

The little girl, I thought was doing better, but she died this morning.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cocci usually has scours, and weight loss. A fecal on another of your kids could confirm. 
Do you do cocci prevention?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do know, cocci doesn't always show scouring signs as it once did.

Remind me how old they are?

I am so sorry for the loss.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Cocci usually has scours, and weight loss. A fecal on another of your kids could confirm.
> Do you do cocci prevention?


No, I don't do cocci prevention.


toth boer goats said:


> Do know, cocci doesn't always show scouring signs as it once did.
> 
> Remind me how old they are?
> 
> I am so sorry for the loss.


Two weeks as of today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, so worms may be possible. 

A bit young yet for cocci, at 3 weeks old, is more likely to have it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> OK, so worms may be possible.
> 
> A bit young yet for cocci, at 3 weeks old, is more likely to have it.


Exactly what I was thinking as well.


----------

